# Germany up to 23 million unregistered firearms?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seems quite high to me, but the high given estimate per the link. I am confident that there are millions of unregistered firearms in Europe alone though.

Going Underground | Firearm Non-Registration Rates | Gun Facts


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As long as they let the Muslims in there will be trouble and more unregistered firearms .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They need to turn them over NOW!!! How can a man be expected to go from horny refugee to suicide bomber with that kind of pressure?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good on em! Keep em hidden from the tyrants!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

thinking that the old West Germany side of the country would have more of these unregistered firearms .... after 45+ years of Russian occupation and draconian commie East German rule the average civilian would be less likely to have a gun - some of the cops and military might have squirreled away their extra service weapons ....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Any non registered gun is opt for disposal selling or barter. I traded all my guns away for farm produce and this Arsenal of sharp sticks. They are all gone now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not everyone is foolish enough to trust government.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's rather obvious they don't trust the government, just like us!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> It's rather obvious they don't trust the government, just like us!


Germans have trusted their gov't twice in the last hundred years, completely. It ended in utter disaster both times.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Germans have trusted their gov't twice in the last hundred years, completely. It ended in utter disaster both times.


how do see any difference between what the democratic Germans of the 1930's did voting in Hitler as Chancellor .... and .... what happened in 2008 and the election of Obammy?

there were Hitler opposers that didn't vote for him and fought him until the Homeland Black Shirts killed them ..... sound familiar?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Not only eastern German stuff,Betcha that there are is lot of WWII stuff laying around.every once in a while there is a cache discovered.last one in France I believe.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Not only eastern German stuff,Betcha that there are is lot of WWII stuff laying around.every once in a while there is a cache discovered.last one in France I believe.


the die hard NAZI did cache all kinds of weapons & supplies with the intent to keep an underground war going in Austria and the Black Forest area .... the Allies landed up putting them back to work so no continued war .....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> the die hard NAZI did cache all kinds of weapons & supplies with the intent to keep an underground war going in Austria and the Black Forest area .... the Allies landed up putting them back to work so no continued war .....


I am referring to battlefield pick up's by citizens ....in times of war,pick up what you need....without getting caught.Garands,tommy guns,German mg's Mausers,MP-40's Browning mg,BAR,tons of ammo,etc.tanks,jeeps(lol).


----------



## landshark13 (Feb 25, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Germans have trusted their gov't twice in the last hundred years, completely. It ended in utter disaster both times.


Merkel is the thrid German leader in a century to doom Europe.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are plenty of WW2 weapons stashed in small towns and farms, most were kept by returning soldiers for protection from russian hoards if they moved further westward post war.
I was shown a few when stationed there back in the last century. 
Most were P-38's, K-98's and MP-40's.
Was there for Reforger twice.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Seems quite high to me, but the high given estimate per the link. I am confident that there are millions of unregistered firearms in Europe alone though.
> 
> Going Underground | Firearm Non-Registration Rates | Gun Facts


81 million is the last figure I saw on illeagal firearms in the EU, but please dont regard everyone that has one over here as a criminal. Its not uncommon for law abiding citizen to have illeagal firearms as ppl in most countries over hear just cant walk into a gunshop and buy one to protect their family they sometimes have to buy unlicensed guns.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am referring to battlefield pick up's by citizens ....in times of war,pick up what you need....without getting caught.Garands,tommy guns,German mg's Mausers,MP-40's Browning mg,BAR,tons of ammo,etc.tanks,jeeps(lol).


any German from like age 13 to 80 was incorporated into the Home Guard and armed to the teeth .... wasn't a whole lot of need to look around for loose weapons ...


----------

